# Copy music to TiVo?



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Is there any hack to copy (not stream) music to either a S1 with Turbonet or a S2? I'd prefer copying to streaming for a few reasons.

1) Streaming doesn't seem to work about 75% of the time on my machine, I get a network error message. This is most likely due to a combination of a B network, and an old laptop, not the TiVo, but the bottom line is it doesn't work reliably.

2) I try to only leave my computer on when I'm actually sitting in front of it.

3) I have a much bigger hard drives in my TiVos then I do in my laptop.

So is this possible?


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Is there any hack to copy (not stream) music to either a S1 with Turbonet or a S2? I'd prefer copying to streaming for a few reasons.
> 
> 1) Streaming doesn't seem to work about 75% of the time on my machine, I get a network error message. This is most likely due to a combination of a B network, and an old laptop, not the TiVo, but the bottom line is it doesn't work reliably.
> 
> ...


Well if you convert the audio files to video files with a black picture you can upload them with Tivoserver. You would have to listen to them through the now playing list though and that would be clumsy. I don't know of anyway to upload an audio file directly. Maybe you should concentrate on fixing the real problem which appears to be your network. I stream audio from an old 366mhz laptop with a 10Mbs network card and it works fine, so the required performance specs aren't very high. B class wireless is even slower though.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a Buffalo Linkstation (I think that is what they are called). You can hack them and run Galleon on them.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but this isn't a feature I'd use enough to really justify spending $200 on the Linkstation and I've got issues with streaming even if I could get it to work reliably.

I was hoping that there was some sort of hack and/or a HME app so that I could get a nice interface and finally store all of my music in one place. My HD in my laptop is only 40 GB, but my music collection is probably closer to 60-70 GB. Guess I'll stick to the record player for now.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Get a Buffalo Linkstation (I think that is what they are called). You can hack them and run Galleon on them.


details please?


----------

